# Exhaust elbow



## azrocker (Feb 26, 2009)

I found a big 4 inch steel elbow made for truck exhaust (new) How can I tell if it is galvanized? I want to use it for a stack! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## c2s (Feb 26, 2009)

Since it's exhaust pipe I'd say it's not.


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm guessing it's not. But would it really matter? I know ya wouldn't want galvanized on the incoming side of your smoker, but since it's going on the exhaust stack side? I don't know-I'm just askin if it would matter. From the looks of the pix, it does not appear to be, but those arent' the clearest pix. If you think it would matter, i guess you could always send the seller a question and see.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 26, 2009)

I too wondered that. Perhaps fumes from where it attaches to smoker? Seems like they would go up and away.


----------



## em21701 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never seen galvanized exhaust pipes. That's not to say such a thing does not exist, but the pipe in the picture does not appear to be galvanized. Also, as posted above I don't think that you would have any trouble if you did have it in the exhaust side. The temperatures won't get high enough to cause any trouble, and won't be in contact with the food.

In any event your question was how do you tell. To answer, hot dip galvanized will be flat gray and may have a scaly appearance, think bulk deck screws. Zinc plated (essentially the same thing) will have a marbled shiny gray appearance, think forced hot air heating duct.


----------

